# Hendee Indian vs. Sears Chief-which is more desirable



## decath6431 (Nov 29, 2012)

I got bored at work so I started compiling a list of bikes that I'd like to have as part of a permanent collection, a "bucket list" if you will.  I'm trying to narrow it down to 5.  I was just curious if both bikes were in original condition with nothing missing, which is generally considered the more desirable of the two by those who collect antique bikes?  I may never have a chance to acquire either of these and with the prices I'm sure that would be required to obtain any on this list I'd probably be looking at trying to get maybe one a year for the next 5 years or something.  Was just curious as to everyone's thoughts.  Thanks. -Jeremy

The others on the list:
1. Late 1800's/early 1900's board track racer-supposed to get one of these this weekend about an hour from me and can't wait.  I'll post it once I do, although I don't want to fan the flame of what constitutes an actual racer that's currently happening on another thread

2. Pre 1930's Pierce-Have a son on the way and that's what we are thinking of naming him, so that is part of it.  Also think they are very elegant classy bikes and love the car association.

3. Any complete ride-able chainless/shaft drive.  They look great and am really curious what it would be like to ride one.

4. Harley Davidson or Dayton built by Davis Sewing Machine.  Just a fantastic look.

5. 1920's Mead Ranger.  Love the hanging tanks.

Honorable Mention: I'm sure I'd probably snap any of these up too if they were available and semi-reasonably priced

Shelby Lindy-Nice bikes and cool association

Flying Merkel-This would have been in the top 5 but I just assume they are so hard to come by that it's not practical to think one will present itself.

Any Racycle-I actually found out recently a guy a block from me had one in his den...Instead of selling it to me he sold it to a Museum...booooo!!!!!!!

Iver Johnson Truss Bridge-I like the truss look and these guys seem to have the most iconic ones.

Thanks for reading my ramblings


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 29, 2012)

There was an interesting thread on Top 5 recently & mine was similar to yours.  A lot of people had never even heard of some of these as so many more people are into the balloon era than pre-1933.  On your topic, I think most consider a Hendee Indian the most desirable but to me they are fairly even. Be interesting to hear others thoughts.  I love them both & both are on my bucket list as well but I consider the Hendee Indian my Holy Grail bike followed closely by the Sears Chief. 

Here's my top 6 just to show your tastes are similar to mine:

Hendee Indian (motorbike with cigar tank & flared fenders)
Sears Chief
Flying Merkel (any model)
Harley Davidson (camelback preferably, I love this bike for some strange reason)
Racycle Pacemaker
Miami (preferably a Miami Bulldog which will be probably toughest to attain)

Honorable Mention: Columbia Chainless, Pierce Pan American Special chainless, Orient Mile-a-Minit, Columbia (Cigar tank) motorbike, Shelby Lindy.  Not sure this is what you are looking for in your thread but that's my 2 cents.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 29, 2012)

Usuall a matter of choice, but generally, folks covet the Hendee more, due to the motorcycle lineage. Personally I think the Chief looks way better, and much less costly.


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 29, 2012)

Hendee Indian, hands down.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 29, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Usuall a matter of choice, but generally, folks covet the Hendee more, due to the motorcycle lineage. Personally I think the Chief looks way better, and much less costly.




Bri, I agree on the Chief looking better, it is the most gorgeous pre-33' bike in my opinion.  Not to mention the head badge alone is truly amazing!!!!!!


----------



## bike (Nov 29, 2012)

*Hendee*



Balloontyre said:


> Hendee Indian, hands down.




3" headtube "flat" steel rims...


----------



## bricycle (Nov 29, 2012)

bike said:


> 3" headtube "flat" steel rims...




..steel is real, but WOOD is so Good!


----------



## decath6431 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the input everyone...really exactly what I was looking for.

Gary, it does seem as though we have very cimilar taste in bikes...And ironically you bought a ND Model C hub that I sold on Ebay (I think for the Stutz or maybe the Hartford).


----------



## JO BO (Jan 17, 2013)

I just love the Hendee......even more when it has a tank.


----------

